# my new aquarium! :D



## Jaguar

just a lil' 10g starter kit with some malaysian wood. it's still making the water murky even though i boiled it but that's okay. 

currently home to two dwarf gouramis (honey f and cobalt m) and a bleeding heart tetra. i'm going to add a pleco and some java ferns or other basic live plants later on.

so happy!


----------



## Kinsey

Pretty, I love the mystical feel it has and how it is so simple in appearance. I demand some pictures of the fishies, too!


----------



## GhostMouse

Ooh, I love the statues. 

Just one tetra? They're schooling fish, and happiest in groups of 6 or more. Assuming your gouramis don't get much bigger than 1 inch each (I don't know anything about them), your tank should be fine supporting that many fish. Plecos tend to get big. Really big. Unless there's a subspecies I don't know about (which is entirely possible). If you want something that will keep the bottom clean, Corydoras are awesome. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corydoras Two should be fine in a 10 gallon (that's what my boyfriend has now, though he's upgrading), and they're very fun to watch. Apparently they're social and do best in groups of 4, but until we get a bigger tank, that isn't feasible, and they've been perfectly fine so far. Don't get an algae eater, they're aggressive and will bully other bottom-feeders, especially in a tank that small.


----------



## Jaguar

i didn't get more tetras because i wanted to let the tank cycle with only a few fish before i added more. i'm going to take out the bleeding heart tetra (he's picking on/getting picked on by the gouramis) so i got 3 black skirt tetras instead. they're much smaller and much more content to sit in the back in the plants. i was looking for a pitbull pleco (they stay small) but didn't end up finding one in town, so i got two otos instead. i don't know if i have enough algae growth (3 plants and 2 pieces of wood) to sustain them, so i'm going to keep an eye on them and if they seem to be getting skinny i'll feed them some boiled veggies and algae flakes  once i start working i'm going to upgrade to at least a 30gal bowfront or something... i just wanted to get something going so upgrading was a bit easier.


----------



## Jaguar

upgraded to a 25g tall today! came with a nice geometrik stand... it was pricy because i ended up having to buy a new fluorescent hood, but i love it. i'll post pictures once the water has cleared up a bit.


----------



## Rat Attack

I like how you have it set up. I have a 10 gallon and a 29 gallon. Hope to get a 55 gallon someday.


----------



## Jaguar

i was going to get a 55 gallon but it was just too big for me  the 25 is perfect, though!

here was an updated picture of the 10g, once it cleared up










and here's the 25










can't wait for the plants to grow and fill it out a bit more


----------



## Kinsey

Beautiful, the fishies are lovely as well!<3


----------



## sonoma

Looks good! Makes me miss my tank, I had to give it up when I moved.


----------



## KayRatz

If you're considering cories or already have them, keep in mind that they need sand--the rough gravel can harm their barbels.

Nice tanks--I love fish, they're such fun! I have a 55 gallon and a 10 gallon and I'm telling you, I hate my ten gallon! It's way too small for me now that I've had a 55 gal ;D Have you tried java moss in your tank? It's super easy to grow and it might even take over >> It looks really nice though. But it's slow to start growing after being moved and quick to take over once it does start


----------



## Jaguar

it is sand  i am considering picking up some cories today!

but oh gosh... thanks for reminding me of this thread. my aquarium obsession has absolutely blown up since i posted this... the poor rats are now #2 on my obsession list. 

i sold the 10gal yesterday and with the money, i got a 33 gal hagen light glo tank & double tube (40w) canopy, a geometrik stand (ugly but w/e), an eheim ecco 2234 canister filter, 2 maxi-jet 600s and a bunch of decorations for $40 bucks... i didn't realize until afterwards how phenomenal of a deal this really was. the canister filter alone is worth about $120. i hooked up my aqua clear 50 to it for some awesome filter action  also set up a diy co2 diffuser with some yeast in a bottle and one of the power heads.

so with that, i'm off today to stock up on fish and see if i can snag some plants... i'm looking to do a large school of neon/cardinal tetras (about 30) and a pair of rams... bolivian if i can find 'em.

one day when i get some money saved up i'm going to reseal this tank... scrape all that nasty black silicone off and do clear, ada style. then i'll trash the hood and hang a flourescent strip light from the ceiling... but for now, this will do.

it's still murky from the sand, but wheeee!


----------



## Jaguar

water's finally cleared up... added 10 neons and a female german blue ram. will get her a male partner later this week


----------



## Kinsey

They are lovely! You really have a touch with fish. They always die when I have them. It's sad, too, because I like them. They are very pretty.


----------



## GhostMouse

Your tank is gorgeous! Good luck with the Ram, they're so pretty but a little difficult to keep. My boyfriend had one... for a few days. You should definitely get Cories, they're really fun to watch. 

Is that a Red Finned Shark? I want one so badly but right now we have a 20g long, which is too small for one, especially since it would likely be aggressive to the other fish in a tank that size.

Sorry if I missed it, but are those all live plants?


----------



## Critter Aficionado

I like your setup, and beautiful fish. I wouldn't add any plecos though, since even 25 gallons for a smaller pleco species is pushing it with multiple other fish in the tank. They tend to be pretty messy.


----------



## mshill90

Hey there, I also have fish tanks.. went from 60+ now down to 30. Still working on getting less. 

There are 2 fish I HIGHLY advise against... 1. Pearl Gourami- They are the meanest of the gouramis. They are beautiful, but will annihilate anything. and 2. Pleco. DO NOT get a common pleco. They easily reach 24". Trust me, I've owned several at full size. If you want to get a pleco, look for a clown pleco, or a para pleco. They only get 2-3". Please remember that they need food, and must be fed just like your other fish. We feed sinking shrimp pellets, and algae wafers.. we also feed zucchini. 

Way to go on the AquaClears!!! They are by far, the BEST filters out there. I have these on almost all of my tanks. Just make sure you clean the sponges out every few months (with tank water in a bucket). 

For plants, which I never have much luck with.. I would definitely get some liquid plant food. I have actually been having luck with some swords on this round, but the other plants, just went blah. haha. It's funny because I keep freshwater stingrays, but I can't keep a plant alive. haha.

I have a 30 gallon planted tank with zebra snails, mystery snails, an angelfish, 2 female bettas, a school of neons, a school of golden barbs, 2 silver flying foxes, and a 1" upside down catfish. I am upgrading their tank to a 40 this weekend, and I plan on adding another betta and maybe some more golden barbs. I had cardinal tetras, but the bettas ate them. haha.


----------



## Jaguar

thanks kinsey - i've had my fair share of losses too, though. 18 fish in total. bad pet store stock :/

rainbow shark, not red tailed. still a nasty bugger. needs to go soon. and yup all live plants. added lots more since then 

no plecos - i know common ones get big lol, i'm not new to this, but even the small ones are still too risky with damaging live plants. i'll stick to my otos. i'm low light/low tech so i don't have much problems with algae anyways. mostly just diatoms.










tank as of today. i took off the aquaclear, my ecco 2234 is more than enough. also moved my CO2 diffuser over to the other side where it wasn't so visible. java fern and leggy cabomba went into my betta's tank.

flora:
echinodorus amazonicus (amazon sword)
echinodorus ozelot (ocelot sword)
vallisneria americana
cyperus helferi
ludwigia repens (red ludwigia)
hygrophila difformis (water wisteria)
anubias barteri var. nana

fauna:
2x dwarf gourami (cobalt/honey)
1x german blue ram
1x red wag platy
5x zebra danio
5x neon tetra
5x black skirt tetra
2x otocinclus
1x rainbow shark










male german blue ram - his female partner died a few weeks after i got her. poor hormone juiced up fish.


----------



## Jaguar

today


----------



## Kinsey

That is a great set up- it is very tranquil. I really like it!


----------



## Kiko

Every time I go back to look at this thread, It makes me want fish of my own, I think after I read on them and ask questions I'll go about starting my own tank


----------



## Jaguar

Thanks guys! I was struggling with algae for a while but I think it's in check now. I am getting a new tank for Christmas though so I'll be redoing everything in a while.


----------



## lexiloo

Kiko said:


> Every time I go back to look at this thread, It makes me want fish of my own, I think after I read on them and ask questions I'll go about starting my own tank


Same here. I've gone through plenty of fish before as a kid and I always said I would never have fish again. Then again I only had a little bowl or pet store starter kit  If I get to a point where I can afford a nice looking aquarium like yours plus all my other animals, I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## Jaguar

Haha, fish are a lot of fun, even if they just float around and look nice. I'm into the whole planted aquarium scene, but currently struggling with algae issues. However I ordered myself a new tank online (ADA 60-P) and it'll be here just in time for Christmas  Which is the same tank in this photo:










I'll post pics once I have it set up.


----------



## Kiko

<---- jelous, the SO won't let me get a tank even though I showed him how cool yours are. He says they are to hard to maintain.
Maybe when we move.

It looks awesome, is that one of those super see through ones that is supposed to show colors better then regular;ar aquarium glass?


----------



## Jaguar

Haha, they are less maintenance than the rats...! Once a week water changes via. a Python water changer (so no packing buckets), fertilizing twice a week if you have plants, and I scrub the glass and trim the plants once or twice a month. Easy stuff.r

Yeah, it's called Starphire glass, it's low iron so it is actually white as opposed to green tint. It was expensive, it is 24 x 12 x 14, 17 gallons, and it was $129 + tax. Totally worth it though, the glass is beautiful and the silicone beading is nearly invisible. They are from Japan 










Buying tanks from classified sites is SOOOO much cheaper, you can find some pretty nice deals if you wait. I paid peanuts for the 33 gallon I have right now.


----------



## thelittleredladybug

I agree with sonoma, I miss my old tank too.  I hope I get a new one soon.

Yours looks so cute!!


----------



## Jaguar

Got the tank yesterday


----------



## Kiko

Very nice, it's gonna look awesome set up and planted.

How do the tanks add to your homes ambiance? I had family fish as a kid, and I remember falling asleep to the bluish light and the sound of the filter, and always found it soothing.


----------



## CarolineRose

What types of fish will you keep in your new tank? I used to keep fish too but for now I only have a 30 gal with my goldfish in it. He was originally a one centimeter feeder, one of those dozen for a dollar deals, but he grew into a gorgeous 8 inch fish. People never believe that he is the same kind of fish as those little feeders packed in the five gallon tank at the pet store. He lost his tank mate of four years a few weeks ago to dropsy. Anyone know where you can buy an 8 inch common goldfish, i'm afraid he'll eat a little guy. Anyway beautiful aquariums, _happy fish keeping_


----------



## Jaguar

It's nice, Kiko - but I keep my tanks in the living room/kitchen where I can keep an eye on them all day. It's nice to sit down and watch for 10 or 15 minutes before bed to relax.

and - I think I'm gonna go with a school of harlequin rasboras in this one, along with a pair of german blue rams and some otocinclus for algae control.


----------



## CarolineRose

The German blue rams are going to look _amazing_! This is the first I've heard of the Starphire glass, it sounds perfect for showing off bright colored fish it must make the colors really "pop", for lack of a better term.


----------



## Jaguar

It really is beautiful, it gives the illusion that your tank is just floating, especially if your water is crystal clear.


----------

